# refinishing 337 BBS RC's?



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

the clear coat on my 337 RC's is coming off and the wheels are beginning to corrode. I need to get them restored. anybody know how to remove the shot peen finish and just do a polished aluminum look?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Blast them and then polish them...


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

sand blast?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Blast them with something. Sand, media, etc.. It's gotta be strong enough to take that finish off and be smooth. I'd just send them out to someone who knows what they are doing with this, like rotiform in CA, forever custom in pa...


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

aircraft strip and sand paper. don't blast them - you'll only make more work for yourself.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Paint stripper doesn't remove a shot peened finish. Google shot peening and educate yourself.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

87vr6 said:


> Paint stripper doesn't remove a shot peened finish. Google shot peening and educate yourself.


 no, but it removes "the clear coat on my 337 RCs" 
sanding them is the best way to "remove the shot peened finish" - blasting wont smooth anything out. 

I suppose I should have been more clear. **** yourself.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Are your internet feelings hurt?


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

87vr6 said:


> Are your internet feelings hurt?


are yours? I'm sorry i had to correct your bad advice about blasting these wheels.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Sorry I had to correct yours about stripper removing a peened finish. 

blasting with a strong media will however smooth out the dimples. Sand blasting is like high speed sanding. But, like you said above, it "can" cause more troubles that it's worth, which is why I suggested the op leaves in the hands of a professional.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

87vr6 said:


> Sorry I had to correct yours about stripper removing a peened finish.
> 
> blasting with a strong media will however smooth out the dimples. Sand blasting is like high speed sanding. But, like you said above, it "can" cause more troubles that it's worth, which is why I suggested the op leaves in the hands of a professional.


i never said stripper would remove shot peened finish. I said stripper AND SANDPAPER (to sand off the texture). blasting with media wont do anything but make more work for yourself. it definitely won't smooth anything. I have a sneaking suspicion I know a good deal more about blasting then you do. This is a simple job and any capable person can handle it with a few spare hours a week doing things with their hands instead of talking on the internet.


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

how can sand blasting potentially cause more work? I like both ideas for different reasons 1)sand blasting cause its faster and less work for me 2)sanding by hand because I dont have a blaster and would have to pay for someone to do it. 

If I remove the clear coat will the shot peened shine still be there? for example if I remove and re-apply the clear coat will they be back to new? 
If not...Any way to get a nice shine to the wheels similar to a shot peened look, after I have removed the shot peened finish? 

even though you guys are arguing I appreciate the help.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

docterelliott said:


> how can sand blasting potentially cause more work? I like both ideas for different reasons 1)sand blasting cause its faster and less work for me 2)sanding by hand because I dont have a blaster and would have to pay for someone to do it.
> 
> If I remove the clear coat will the shot peened shine still be there? for example if I remove and re-apply the clear coat will they be back to new?
> If not...Any way to get a nice shine to the wheels similar to a shot peened look, after I have removed the shot peened finish?
> ...


sand blasting causes more work because it doesn't give you a uniform finish, or it highlights imperfections depending on the media you use. If you just blast it, the dimples in the shot peen finish will be deeper and harder to sand out. I am strictly talking about polishing the wheels. If you are painting or powdercoating, blasting would be perfectly reasonable.

If you wanted to polish these, I'd recommend using aircraft stripper to melt the faded clear right off - leaving you with the raw shot-peened aluminum finish. then you could sand it out with 250 or so, and work your way up till you have a mirror finish (what I would do).

If you just use the stripper, the wheels would look the same, but duller as raw aluminum. If you re-apply clear, then yes - they'll be good as new. If you blast you'd lose the look.

:thumbup:


----------

